# hello from the north end of the Okanagan...



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

after checking out the site for a couple of years, I have finally broken down and joined as a member...... what could possibly have prevented me up to now?
My name is Michael, and I live in Vernon, British Columbia, Canada where I work as the Artistic and Managing Director of a large roadhouse theatre. Prior to this I have worked as Theatre Manager, Resident Scenic Designer, Production Manager, and Property Builder. For several years I coordinated a very large haunted house in what had been an anchor store in a shopping centre. Last year I finally gave into the bug and built my very own first graveyard. if I can figure out how to post pictures, I will do so. this year it is my hope to add a undertaker and undertaker's cart to hold a couple of coffins that were donated to the cause after the local community theatre did a production of Oliver. 
Surely that is more than anyone could possibly want to know about me...
I'm looking forward to being an active participant on the site.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome,Michael


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Michael. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Verno77 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello, I'm new here, too, welcome. I hope to see those pictures soon.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome. BTW, Photobucket.com or Flicker seem to be the methods of choice for people to post their pics and then link to them from your posts. Now that you know, pics please. Pretty please. We likey pics. okay I'll shut up, now.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Well then, get your 'active participation' on. 

This is a great place. Lots of great people with great ideas. 

Welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI there and welcome!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!! 
Nice to see someone close by has joined.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh, that far north. I was thinking Oroville.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome- 2yrs , talk about lurkers


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome! Glad to see you finally broke the ice.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome to the forum....what took ya so long???


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi from Alberta. You'll like it here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Lot of great people here to get ideas from. Hopefuly we can pick your brain too.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

hello, Michael, welcome ,glad you decided to jump in!


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Michael and welcome to HauntForum!*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome bolt...


----------

